
Galaxy Book S is thinner, lighter, faster than MacBook Air - amatheus
https://www.notebookcheck.net/Benchmarked-Galaxy-Book-S-is-thinner-lighter-faster-than-MacBook-Air.453633.0.html
======
billchenxi
Is this an advertisement?

